# Willow Burl?



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

Was in. Local park today fishing and notice some really big burls on some of the willow trees. On one tree the burl was about 2 feet wide. the tree was over 7 feet wide, probably over 8ft. 

My question is can you make anything out of Willow. I have never herd of anybody working with it. From what I understand, it's very bad to breathe in.?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

BigJoe16 said:


> Was in. Local park today fishing and notice some really big burls on some of the willow trees. On one tree the burl was about 2 feet wide. the tree was over 7 feet wide, probably over 8ft.
> 
> My question is can you make anything out of Willow. I have never herd of anybody working with it. From what I understand, it's very bad to breathe in.?


I think you should post this question on the Woodturning forum.

Burls are highly desired by Woodturners due to the wonderful crazy grain patterns which are buried within.

Many different ways to turn these into wood art.

One post this week was a Buckeye burl by JC Woodturner message in this link.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/exploding-vase-41288/

This was an impressive piece.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

I know burls are expensive and make great pieces. I have been trying to find one on my families land for a while now. No luck. 


My question was about working with willow. Is it bad for your health and what does the wood look like. Is there any color or noticeable grain?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Joe, I have purchased my first burl, a cherry burl. It is sealed and waiting for me to decide on how to mount it so I can turn it.

I think the Woodturning forum folks may have the experience to answer your question.

A burl can exhibit characteristics not found in the normal tree grain. This is what excites the Woodturner. Only during the turning does the mystery become exposed.

Wood dust sensitivity is different for every person. I wear a face shield but so far have not used a face mask. I tried one and it caused my glasses to fog up.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

If you google wood toxicity/sensitivity, there is a great site that tells what woods ate actually toxic(very few) which ones are irritants(make you itch or sneeze) and which ones are sensitizers( your reaction gets worse, potentially, with repeated exposures). I can post a link when I get toy computer, if you'd like.


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

Some species of trees seem to be more predisposed to develop burls. Around here, Mesquites and Live Oak are pretty burl crazy but the cedar I found the other day was the first one I've seen and I have metric buttloads of cedar on my property.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

Sawdust:
I would really appreciate if you would post the link. 

I can't remember where, but I am fairly certain I herd it's not good to breathe in, not that any wood dust is good to breathe in. 
I won't be able to get these burls anyways. There in a county park. And I don't think they would like me cutting into there trees.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Here's the link.

http://www.wood-database.com/wood-articles/wood-allergies-and-toxicity/#sensitizer


----------



## bentwood (Jan 26, 2012)

Horatio said:


> Some species of trees seem to be more predisposed to develop burls. Around here, Mesquites and Live Oak are pretty burl crazy but the cedar I found the other day was the first one I've seen and I have metric buttloads of cedar on my property.


 I'm not certain where the change takes place but I would guess about IH20 but the cedar are different types in Southwest and Northeast Texas. Burls are rare in both but in addition to being much larger,the NE type regularly have nice figure where lower limbs grew. If you go near Greenville or have someone who will bring it to you,James 972-880-8869 has a saw mill and cuts hundreds of trees. I figure he sees a lot of interesting burls and such.

I think making something from willow is akin to building sandcastels at the beach between tides.


----------



## Midlandbob (Sep 5, 2011)

I have turned large willow. It was very soft and was very smelly to turn. Willow grows big and fast so It is not very dense.
I have turned a lot of burls and they are always interesting.
Pioneers carved them into bowls as burls have grain in a lot of directions so tend to be stable bowls.
If the park does cut it down it would be good to get.
Bob


----------



## Midlandbob (Sep 5, 2011)

Sorry about that post???
I posted it in another thread and found it here?
It was about a willow burl in a park.
Bob


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I see you spotted that tree in a park. I hope you're not planning on raiding the burl at night...

Willow is a fairly common wood in the carving world. Particularly "diamond" willow sticks, carved and used as walking sticks.










Note: image snagged from internet.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

Don't worry, I'm not going to go cut the burl out. The last thing I need is to go getting into trouble for that.


----------



## glendot (Nov 23, 2016)

I have a big old willow tree with 4 branches each over 2 feet in diameter, just covered with burls, over 100. I cut a few off and will sand down and use for objects d'art.

[email protected]


----------

